# Timberking 2400 vs wood-mizer lt70



## missouriboy (May 21, 2012)

Which one has the highest output. Just need some numbers


----------



## gemniii (May 22, 2012)

Look at the Woodmizer site. I just got a magazine from them and they claimed something like 1,227 bf/hour

And remember it's just statistics


----------



## missouriboy (May 22, 2012)

Just wanted some real world numbers from owners that have them and run them


----------



## missouriboy (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone even own mills of that size on here.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 23, 2012)

I own a timberking 1600 which is a far cry from the 2400. I have used a lt70 and yes it is productive. I really did not like it because with all the weight of that diesel engine on the canteliver head it would shake back and forth when you engage the blade. Honestly I think both of those mills would be very close and the difference would probably be in the operator more than the mill at that point.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 23, 2016)

The TK is a lot simpler mill. Production should be close between the 2. The WM owner below is not the only diehard WM owner having lots of trouble with their newer WM mills, quality has went downhill a lot. Most likely will have a couple of things on a TK that need fixing also as I did when I bought my B20 but they were easy and didn't cost much and my mill has been really reliable in over 12000 hours. Steve 

http://www.sawmillandtimberforum.com/index.php?topic=1511.0;all


----------



## Franny K (Jul 24, 2016)

Are you using the log loader or have a deck? What is the speed of the various log turning devices? Those factors might be more influential than how fast the blade goes through. Having some sort of control to decide how far to put a toe board up from the side as opposed to the end could save a lot of time the way I work.

Why not put Baker and Cooks into the mix?


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 24, 2016)

Any mill with close to the same HP is going to go though the wood close to the same speed, a good operator who can make up his mind in a second will speed up production the most. You for sure want a chain turner on any portable mill. For sure look at Cooks and Baker also but I think Baker runs sandwich type guides which I've never used but I like roller guides with down pressure better. Also maintenance will be a big factor in production, a mill broke down is costing money not making money . Steve


----------

